
Show HN: Open-Source Alternative to Netlify - pscanf
https://staticdeploy.io/
======
starblue123
Neat, i was looking for an alternative to Netlify. My hugo site does need some
automation!

~~~
qmmmur
I've been using render.com which isnt open source but works quite well.

